# LaMancha Pygmy cross



## lharper (Jul 15, 2011)

We just got a 7month old LaMancha/Pygmy cross, Luna.  We want to breed her in a couple of months with our Pygmy buck in order to use her as a milk goat on our little urban homestead.  I know Pygmys can come into heat year round, and Lamancha's are a fall breeder, right?  So, how do you think Luna's heat cycles will be?? Thanks!

Lydia


----------



## elevan (Jul 15, 2011)

I personally can't say for certain what I think her heat cycles would be like as I've never had experience with that cross before.

Have you noticed any signs that she may have been in heat?  Some does are obvious...some not so much...


----------



## lharper (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!

We've only had her 3 days, and no signs so far. She was kept with all the other goats when we got her, but the previous owner didn't say anything about her ever coming into heat. She was actually still nursing some from her mom.


----------



## elevan (Jul 16, 2011)

It's really not unusual for a dam raised kid to still be trying to nurse from their mom clear up till 9 months of age (sometimes longer)...some moms allow it and some don't.


----------



## lharper (Jul 16, 2011)

Since she was still nursing, would that have kept her from going into heat? Now, I'm wondering if it was possible if she could have been breed already. She doesn't look like it (yet) but if it was a recent.... idk.


----------



## elevan (Jul 16, 2011)

My pygmies will still come into heat when they are nursing...but typically once they've settled (if I breed them back and they've got a long term nurser) they will kick off the nursing kid and not let them nurse anymore.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 17, 2011)

If your buck is smelling right it will cause the doe to go into heat.  We use a Nigerian buck to drive our girls into early heat just after the summer solstice.  We get our kids by late November or early December and beat the coldest part of the year.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 17, 2011)

Being a cross, she could go either way. I had a mini-LaMancha and she was a fall breeder like regular LaManchas, but it just depends on which side they take more after.


----------



## lharper (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I guess we will just wait and see.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jul 17, 2011)

The fall breeding season isn't too far away, in any case.  Good luck!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 18, 2011)

My goat go-to neighbor told me that the next time I breed my girls and want to make sure they are in heat, I should take a rag, rub it all over a nice stinky buck, and then let the girls smell it.  I'm not sure if it makes them go into heat or if they just go nuts over the smell if they are in heat or what- I've never done it, but he said it would work and he has been at this a lot longer than me.  

Good luck!


----------



## lharper (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks!  Either way we shouldnt have too wait too long.  lol

Lydia


----------



## Birchhatchery (Jul 26, 2011)

so if i haVE a pygmy buck who will breed year round and a nubian doe who is a fall breeder i no theirs exceptions but the nubian should only take in the fall correct?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 26, 2011)

Being around a buck can often put a doe into heat even if she is typically a seasonal breeder.  And many Nubians will breed year round.  All of mine certainly do. As yearlings they don't seem to have their first strong heat until July to Oct after they are about 6 months of age but they certainly CAN breed year round.


----------

